# Scan in Worddokument umwandeln



## tommy07 (29. August 2006)

Hallo,

wenn ich einen Text einscanne, dann ist dieser zunächst immer eine Grafikdatei. Kennt ihr ein Programm ( am besten freeware  ), das diese Grafik in ein Worddokument umwandeln kann?

tommy


----------



## Navy (29. August 2006)

google -> "OCR"


----------



## Leola13 (29. August 2006)

Hai,

meistens ist doch bei den Scannern eine OCR-Software dabei.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## tommy07 (29. August 2006)

Hallo,

hab mir simpleOCR gezogen, jedoch ist das Programm nicht ganz so hilfreich. Bei GNU steht zum download folgendes:



> Use the ftp program on your system



Was ist das Hat das jeder oder muss ich das ftp programm noch vorher downloaden?

tommy


----------



## akrite (29. August 2006)

...neehneeeh, ein ftp-Programm hat so garnichts mit OCR zu tun, lediglich beim Download vielleicht - Das war nur ein Hinweis für einen besseren download des Programms - einfach nicht beachten !

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## tommy07 (31. August 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

wenn ich mich durch die Gegend klicke, komme ich irgendwie zur GNU FTP Mirror List. Dort komme ich zu einem deutschen Server. Was muss ich dort jetzt genau downloaden?

tommy


----------



## akrite (31. August 2006)

...ich weiß ja nicht, was Du machst aber SimpleOCR führt Dich direkt zum Download, war ne Sache von Sekunden(googlen 3. Link, auf Hersteller und dann diesen Link) - und jetzt bitte nichts mehr mit *ftp* in diesem Forum !

Grüße
Andreas


----------

